# Good New Horror Films



## Fried Egg (Aug 7, 2007)

Please can I hear your recommendations for good new horror films.

By "new" I mean anything in the last few years.

I would also like to futher limit people's recommendations by my preference for horror with surreal/supernatural or futuristic/sci-fi leanings. I don't like "slasher" or movies who's emphasis is on extreme violence, blood and guts and making you jump.

I'm really out of touch so no recommendation is too obvious!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 7, 2007)

If you're talking 'the last few years' I quite like Werner Herzog's remake of _*Nosferatu*_ (German with English subtitles). Then there's Guillermo del Toro's _*Cronos*_ (Spanish with English subtitles)- an interesting take on the vampire story. And staying with the vampire theme...howabout John Carpenter's *Vampires - *perhaps a bit too violent for you but good entertainment nonetheless. There's also Carpenter's *Ghosts Of Mars* - perhaps not the best horror on the planet but by no means the worst. 

There's also some fine Anime out there that deals with your horror cravings...*Vampire Hunter D* for example


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll second Cronos. A very lovely little film that. There's also Shadow of the Vampire with John Malkovich and Willem Dafoe.

From Asia you might wish to try Thailand's Nang Nak and Japan's Dark Water. There's also Ringu.


----------



## Fried Egg (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations...keep them comming! 

I'm not actually adverse to violence; but merely wish to avoid films where the emphasis is on the violence, particularly sadistic or excessively gory violence. 

For instance, films like "Saw" or "Hostel" simply don't appeal...


----------



## ravenus (Aug 7, 2007)

*Nosferatu* is more like a few decades away, Foxy 

What can I think of?

*The Host* - Korean movie, my vote for best monster movie after the original _Gojira_.

*The Eye* - Another Korean film, something like the Ringu-style Japanese horror flicks, but better


*Dagon* - Adaptation of HPL's _The Shadow Over Innsmouth_, excellent!

*The Descent* - Somewhat violent but very atmospheric and good dirty underground mutant mayhem from the man who also made the very enjoyable soldiers v/s werewolves movie *Dog Soldiers

*More as I recall


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 7, 2007)

A huge yes for *Dagon*. I was going to suggest that at the beginning but was not sure if it would appeal. Yes, it's superb and grows better for being watched because then you start paying attention to the detail.


----------



## Fried Egg (Aug 7, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> A huge yes for *Dagon*. I was going to suggest that at the beginning but was not sure if it would appeal. Yes, it's superb and grows better for being watched because then you start paying attention to the detail.


Well, I am a Lovecraft fan so I would be naturally pre-disposed to watch this...


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 7, 2007)

Goodness yes you are Fried Egg. I knew that too. Apologies.

I'll admit that I didn't like the movie the very first time I watched it. But have since become hooked on it once I realised how much trouble went into the detail. It then becomes obvious that the makes of the movie had read and understood the story.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll toss in a big second for *Nang Nak* -- a very understated piece, with some very nice dimensions to it emotionally, blending both the fear and pity... with some delightful performances and very nice cinematography as well as a charming legendary feel to it.

*Dagon* _is_ a good film, though it is also quite bloody in spots. But, as Nesa said, it does grow with each viewing, as one realizes just how carefully thought-out various aspects really were, and how well they captured the essence of the tale on film.

I'd also recommend *Ju-On* (the original Japanese version of what became The Grudge), as well as *Uzumaki* (2000) -- which is a rather odd film, but fascinating... and doesn't shy away from blending the humor and horror quite nicely. These in addition to the original *Ringu *(which I find much creepier than the American remake... the way she moves at the end simply gets the hairs on the back of my neck up... it's just so very *unnatural*.... It is also much better thought out and subtler with the characterization and, frankly, the performances are much more nuanced and deeper. Oh, and that last shot... _sooooo_ much nastier than the American version!)

For a very odd little film (in fact, about half-an-hour into it, you'll think I was deranged for suggesting it... then it suddenly begins to all click together): *Sangre Eterna* (2002). Again, a bit bloody in spots, but this is definitely a film with some imagination and wit... and a nice take on certain fears that have surfaced the last few years again....

In fact, I'd suggest quite a few things coming out of Japan in the supernatural story vein... they've gone to the understated, with broader implications than a simple physical threat, route; which makes them much more imaginatively stimulating....

*The Others* (2001), directed by Alejandro Amenábar, is quite a nice eerie piece, too. Some flaws, but definitely worth seeing. There is also (if you can find it) *The Other* (1972), from Thomas Tryon's novel -- he also wrote the screenplay -- which is a _very_ nice piece.

If you can find a copy, you ought to try the silent *Call of Cthulhu* (2005) which, despite a minuscule budget, does quite well at capturing HPL's story; as well as *Rough Magik* (2000)... originally intended as the pilot for a television series (which, sadly, never was picked up), it uses the themes of Lovecraft's work to weave its own tale, and does so quite subtly... plus it has Paul Darrow putting in a marvel of a performance. I'd also suggest (though this isn't truly horror, it has got that eeriness factor) *Out of Mind: The Stories of H. P. Lovecraft* (1998)... Christopher Heyerdahl really does feel like HPL in that thing... and you have that wonderful blurring of the lines between reality, fantasy, and dream....


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 8, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> If you can find a copy, you ought to try the silent *Call of Cthulhu* (2005) which, despite a minuscule budget, does quite well at capturing HPL's story..


 
I'll second that!. I bought this  based on the recommendations of folk here (both j.d and Nesa if I remember correctly) and it's certainly worth a look.


----------



## roddglenn (Aug 8, 2007)

*The Sixth Sense* is a good atmospheric supernatural horror, but you can only really watch it the once because of the major twist.  So if you haven't seen it, it's worth a go.  *From Beyond* is another from a bit further back - based on a Lovecraft tale.  The original B&W version of *Village of the Damned* is very atmospheric (although Carpenter's remake was still good too).  *Don't Look Now* and *When a Stranger Calls* (original, not the remake) are both top draw as well.

The Sixth Sense (1999)

From Beyond (1986)

Village of the Damned (1960)

Don't Look Now (1973)

When a Stranger Calls (1979)


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 8, 2007)

Call of Cthulhu is definitely up there for movies based on the Old Gent's works. It's wonderful. All grainy and surreal and made on the tiniest budget. 

Was so happy to have found it in that tiny shop in Edinburgh and it was great seeing it on a big screen at the Eastercon. 

Very heartwarming seeing how so many people care for the Old Gent's works.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 8, 2007)

*Call of Cthulhu* is awesome, indeed. *From Beyond* (not very new, this movie was what, 80's?) is again an acquired taste (HPL's entire story is covered in the first 10min of the movie after which all is new material with some S&M elements and gore) but I do like it a lot. Jeffrey Combs FTW.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 9, 2007)

ravenus said:


> *Call of Cthulhu* is awesome, indeed. *From Beyond* (not very new, this movie was what, 80's?) is again an acquired taste (HPL's entire story is covered in the first 10min of the movie after which all is new material with some S&M elements and gore) but I do like it a lot. Jeffrey Combs FTW.


 
I'm curious. Was *From Beyond* released under a different title at some time? I seem to recall a movie called *The Beyond* that seems to fit the description ....then again....could be that my memory is starting to go


----------



## roddglenn (Aug 9, 2007)

The Beyond is a different film entirely...

E tu vivrai nel terrore - L'aldilà (1981) - UK title is The Beyond.


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 9, 2007)

*Kwaidan* directed by Masaki Kobayashi. It's actually four different mini movies taken from  a book of the same by Lafcadio Hearn. They are all Japanese supernatural myths and legends.

In "Black Hair" a poor samurai  divorces his true love to marry for money. The marriage is a disaster and he returns to his love only to find that she is not quite the same.

In "The  Woman in the Snow" a a woodcutter meets a snow spirit in  the form of a woman. She makes him promise to never tell anyone about her. Ten years later, he forgets.

In "Hoichi the Earless" a blind musician in a monastery sings so well that a ghostly  imperial court demands that he perform for  them. But the ghosts drain his life and the monks set out to  protect him by writing a mantra on his body to make him invisible. However, the forget one tiny thing.

In "In a Cup of Tea" a man keeps seeing a mysterious face reflected in his cup of tea.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 9, 2007)

Gah...so this thread is not really about good *NEW* horror films? In which case I have several more recommendations:

*The Innocents (1961)* - excellent _Turn of the Screw_ adaptation and one of the most scary movies evarr...IMO
*Night/Dawn/Day of the Dead* (yes, ALL of them have to be seen. Yes, they can get gory in parts, but the story, characters and acting are awesome!)
*Martin* - brilliant post-modern vampire movie, very moving and tragic
*Hell House* - Adaptation of a Richard Matheson book, quite effective till the end
*I Walked With A Zombie* - brilliant brilliant brilliant. Val Lewton's films have some of the best dialog in the genre...and use of shadows.
*The Body-Snatcher* - RL Stevenson's story loosely adapted to great effect, with a thunderously good performance from Boris Karloff.
*Picnic at Hanging Rock* - more a beautifully depressing film than scary, still it's a horror and a great one.
*X: The Man With The X-Ray Eyes* - Genuinely moving film made by Roger Corman with a brilliant lead from Ray Milland and a super-effective sleazy performance from Don Rickles.

more as I recall...


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 9, 2007)

Okay... as has been noted, *From Beyond* is not the same as *The Beyond* -- and if you're going to watch the Fulci film, for pity's sake, get one of the new, restored copies... they cut the film unmercifully in its original release in the States and -- if I remember correctly -- the UK. It's actually a much, much better film with all the extra things in there (as is the case with most of Fulci's films, you find he actually _did_ know how to tell a story instead of just string together bits of gore, once you see them the way he intended... they may be unconventional in some ways, but they do tell a story... and *The Beyond* actually has a rather nightmarish atmosphere not dealing with the gore.....) I'd also recommend Fulci's *House of Clocks*

Casa nel tempo, La (1989) (TV)

This also has some very nice twists and turns....)

From Beyond has also been released as "H. P. Lovecraft's From Beyond"; it's by Stuart Gordon, the director who did *Re-Animator* and *Dagon*.

From Beyond (1986)

There has also been a slightly extended version done on cable, replacing footage Gordon was forced to cut in its initial release, though I've not seen it. Perhaps it will be on any new DVD releases of the film.... However, if you're wanting to avoid extreme gore or explicit sexual content, this is not a film to watch.... (I also note there was a 2006 film based on the same short story, with the same title, but I know absolutely nothing about that one... anyone else have any information on this one?

From Beyond (2006)

If so, I'd like to hear about it -- good or bad?) (I know. Stupid question. But we live in hope.....)

Ravenus: I agree with all your suggestions there, except I think the ending of *The Legend of Hell House* does work -- it's just rather... different. But quite appropriate and, in its own way, effective. I'd also add *Land of the Dead* to the Romero set, as it continues his use of the zombie film for purposes of social commentary on different levels... and has some very nice things of its own, to boot. I'd also recommend Lewton's other films highly, though some of them may seem slow-paced by today's standards (*The Seventh Victim*, for example... though that final moment casts a nasty shadow over everything that has gone before... very effectively done.)

And, dammit! I've yet to see *Kwaidan*.....


----------



## Ice fyre (Aug 9, 2007)

Teh best two "new" films I've seen recently are 

Pans labrynth a strange and dark fary tale set during the Spannish Civil war.

Brotherhood of the wolf (loosley based on true events) a kung fu/monster/period costume drama/gothic/romance. Very intriguing film.

Both are foreign language films (pans in Spannish and Wolf's in French) but enjoyable nontheless.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 9, 2007)

> Okay... as has been noted, *From Beyond* is not the same as *The Beyond* -- and if you're going to watch the Fulci film, for pity's sake, get one of the new, restored copies...


 
Amazon UK are selling an uncut version of *The Beyond* for a mere £5.99 (it sounds very interesting so, needless to say, I've ordered a copy) The synopsis is not familiar to me so it seems that it was *From Beyond *that I saw all those years ago....memory not what it used to be

Back to  recommendations - I know it gets quite a pasting from the critics but I have to admit a guilty secret - that is -  quite enjoying *Event Horizon *(although I can't quite work out why)....no accounting for taste I suppose


----------



## roddglenn (Aug 10, 2007)

Pan's Labrynth and Brotherhood of the Wolf should both be essential watching.  Both beautifully crafted.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 10, 2007)

Foxbat said:


> Back to recommendations - I know it gets quite a pasting from the critics but I have to admit a guilty secret - that is - quite enjoying *Event Horizon *(although I can't quite work out why)....no accounting for taste I suppose


 
I felt that the last 20 minutes or so were a letdown -- straight to the gorefest element -- but up to that point, I thought it was a very intriguing and fascinating film... nifty concept, very creepy....


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 11, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> I felt that the last 20 minutes or so were a letdown -- straight to the gorefest element -- but up to that point, I thought it was a very intriguing and fascinating film... nifty concept, very creepy....


 
I agree. Another movie with a similar problem is Carpenter's *Prince Of* *Darkness*. Good movie..up to a point.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 11, 2007)

Yep. That one -- and even *In the Mouth of Madness* -- have so much to really like... but they end up being brought down by too much reliance on gore and stereotyped events. Still worth watching... but they could have been _sooooo_ much better.....


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally posted by Ice Fyre



> > Teh best two "new" films I've seen recently are
> >
> > Pans labrynth a strange and dark fary tale set during the Spannish Civil war.
> >
> > ...


Easily two of my favorite movies Ice, Brotherhood is an interesting although violent movie, I couldn't stop thinking about it after I had seen it.  Best watched in subtitles, as in Pan's Labrynith.  

Both movies are beautifully filmed, have an excellent storyline and captivate you from start to finish.


----------



## Allegra (Mar 9, 2008)

*Diary of the Dead*. It's new but I don't know if it's good. The director George Romero has a strong opinion about zombies' running ability: 



> "Zombies don't run," he states firmly. "They can't! Their ankles would snap.
> "What did they do - wake from the dead and immediately join a health club? I don't get it."


 - BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Zombie maestro lays down the lore


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm willing to give it a chance. So far, Romero has used his zombie films to not only tell character-driven stories, but to make some often very pointed social commentary; and not infrequently to make a few comments about the genre he works in, as well....


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, I was reading the other day (actually, I think it was the article Allegra posted) about this new film comments on all the forms of communication and technology that's arising -- things like YouTube and etc.

Needless to say, seeing as it's a zombie film and a Romero at that, I'll be going to see the new film. 

And yes, zombies don't run! (But then I've probably grown up with the Romero zombies, so any that run in other films just seem wrong...)

As for good new horror films -- I haven't seen one for a while, partly because I don't go to the cinema a quarter as often as I used to, and plus I...just haven't seen any that have blown me away. I'll have a think...

OK, had a browse through the thread and I can certainly endorse some of the suggestions already made. Not surprising that I'm also going to say that all of Romero's previous films, *Dawn of the Dead*, *Day of the Dead* etc should be watched. And also J.d's recommendation of *Ringu* (although I'm also quite partial to the remake, as well). And *Sixth Sense*. That's a great film, that one.


----------



## Fried Egg (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Update on my horror film watching*

Just thought I'd update you helpful people on my horror film viewing thanks to the many recommendations I have received in this thread. There a still many films mentioned here that I have not found the opportunity yet to watch but here's the ones I have:

*Cronos* - I really liked this film. At first I thought the music was OTT and the film a little slow but by the end I found that the director had crafted a wonderful and tense atmosphere. The story itself was an interesting take on vampirism.

*John Carpenter's Vampires* - This was OK but not great. I thought the stylised special effects made the film appear older than it actually was (and not in a good way). The level of violence/gore didn't upset me but I found the story line to be a bit weak.


----------



## Nesacat (Mar 11, 2008)

Am going to second Fried Egg on both. *Cronos* is a nifty little film, which I like very much and have watched several times. It's a new look at what being a vampire is all about. Another good one by the same director is *Devil's Backbone*.

*Vampires* was a let down after all the hype. I felt that the gore and violence was doing it's level best and failing to make up for a weak plot.


----------



## ajit (Apr 7, 2008)

Natural Born Killers, Dawn of the Dead, The Devil's Rejects


----------



## nj1 (Apr 7, 2008)

i'm not a big fan of the genre, but i did enjoy watching 1408 the other night. Started out as a good story, jumping in parts, but lost the plot a bit near the end, (my wife was well confused).  all in all a decent horror film which in the current climate is quite rare, most now a days are just gore fests.


----------



## Winter Lord (Apr 8, 2008)

Fried Egg said:


> *John Carpenter's Vampires* - This was OK but not great. I thought the stylised special effects made the film appear older than it actually was (and not in a good way). The level of violence/gore didn't upset me but I found the story line to be a bit weak.


 
The book it was based on was so much better. *Near Dark* was a much better vampire movie.


----------



## Fried Egg (Oct 23, 2009)

A couple more updates (I get around to them eventually!):

*The Innocents* - Very good I thought. Haven't read the original story but it felt well executed. 

*The Host* - Suprisingly good. A horror but tempered by the bizarre humour and surreal imagery and scoring. The plot developed in unexpected ways that kept me guessing until the end.


----------



## Diggler (Oct 29, 2009)

Fried Egg said:


> A couple more updates (I get around to them eventually!):
> 
> *The Host* - Suprisingly good. A horror but tempered by the bizarre humour and surreal imagery and scoring. The plot developed in unexpected ways that kept me guessing until the end.



The Korean's are kind of at the forefront of horror films at the moment. I'm really looking forward to seeing *Thirst*.

Other worthy Korean Horror's are:

*Death Bell* Typical slasher genre flick, but does have an interesting ending.

*G.P. 506*. This was a good one. These troops are sent to an outpost and they start being attacked by some mutating virus.

*R-Point*. One of my faves. A platoon of korean soldiers are sent on a mission during the Vietnam War to a seemingly haunted zone. Really creepy stuff.

There's a hell of a lot more out there, but I don't really watch too many nowadays.


----------



## Fried Egg (Jul 6, 2010)

Any updates to this thread anyone? There must have been some good new horror movies this last year...


----------



## Moonbat (Jul 6, 2010)

I have recently watched *Rec* a Spanish film that was remade by Hollywood as *Quarantine*. It is very good, kind of Blair Witchy (in that it is filmed at a mocumentary)
The sequel is just coming out at the cinema. I have watched several horror movies over the last few moths, but Rec was by far the best, I'm trying to think of the others I have seen.
I saw *Thirst*, and it was very good, though not very scary.
*Wolfman* wasn't scary at all, but was worth seeing if you enjoy that sort of thing.
*Pandorum* had a few moments of terror
*Descent 2* was better than expected, but not as good as the first


----------



## Fried Egg (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I can't recall if anyone mentioned it here but I just saw The Eye (The original 2002 version) last night and it was brilliant. Just the sort of thing I was looking for. Don't think I'll bother with the Hollywood remake though...


----------



## Triffids (Jul 12, 2010)

Anything after the original Halloween is rubbish.


----------



## ravenus (Jul 13, 2010)

I thought the original Halloween was rubbish.


----------



## Starbeast (Jul 13, 2010)

*Comedy horror with Zombies*










*I saw this new comedy zombie horror flick, I enjoyed it.*​


----------



## Fried Egg (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Comedy horror with Zombies*



Starbeast said:


> *I saw this new comedy zombie horror flick, I enjoyed it.*​


Looks like a comedy to me?


----------



## Triffids (Jul 13, 2010)

ravenus said:


> I thought the original Halloween was rubbish.



I guess you liked the terrible remake then?

After watching Saw and Hostel (not sure if that counts as a horror) I pretty much gave up on new horror films. And i find the majority of asian horror films a bit bland and samey. 
The original Ring was good i suppose. Which reminds me i need to get the book.

Also need to rectify my last statement:

Anything after American Werewolf in London i consider rubbish.


----------



## Fried Egg (Jul 13, 2010)

Triffids said:


> I guess you liked the terrible remake then?
> 
> After watching Saw and Hostel (not sure if that counts as a horror) I pretty much gave up on new horror films. And i find the majority of asian horror films a bit bland and samey.
> The original Ring was good i suppose. Which reminds me i need to get the book.
> ...


There is good new horror around. How about the British made "Urban Ghost Story"? An excellent horror film in my opinion.


----------



## Triffids (Jul 13, 2010)

Fried Egg said:


> There is good new horror around. How about the British made "Urban Ghost Story"? An excellent horror film in my opinion.




Hmmmmm

I'll give Urban Ghost Story a try and come back with a verdict.


----------



## ravenus (Jul 13, 2010)

Triffids said:


> I guess you liked the terrible remake
> then?


Wrong. Never saw it.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 14, 2010)

Triffids: I would have to disagree with your assessment, as well (though someone did talk me into attempting to watch the remake of *Halloween*... I made it through the first 20 minutes and then came very close to putting my fist through the screen and using the shards to show them how much I appreciated the suggestion....). I think the problem is that most Hollywood horror films are indeed pure dreck (not all, but most; a good 90% at least, not an enviable record). But there have been good films in the genre from smaller filmmakers, as well as foreign filmmakers (especially the Spanish -- or Spanish language, as some are from Chile, Mexico, etc. rather than Spain proper -- and _some_ of the Asian as well). Generally speaking, they are of a subtler approach, more the classic weird tale rather than the sort of thing we've become accustomed to in this country (sadly).

I think, however, you'll find there are some worthy pieces out there, if you do some research. The approach, of course, may be vastly different; but once one has adjusted to the different acculturation, it can often open up entirely new worlds to enjoy.

As for the original *Halloween*... I wouldn't call it rubbish, but neither am I all that impressed with it. It has its good points, but I never felt as highly about it as most, and I saw it as early as its first national release....


----------



## Judderman (Jul 14, 2010)

Fried Egg said:


> Well, I can't recall if anyone mentioned it here but I just saw The Eye (The original 2002 version) last night and it was brilliant. Just the sort of thing I was looking for. Don't think I'll bother with the Hollywood remake though...


 If you like this sort of thing then you should love "Shutter". The Thai version from 2004. This is excellent, just a few scares in the first half an hour but they come quicker later. Pretty good story for a horror.


----------



## ravenus (Jul 15, 2010)

j. d. worthington said:


> As for the original *Halloween*... I wouldn't call it rubbish, but neither am I all that impressed with it. It has its good points, but I never felt as highly about it as most, and I saw it as early as its first national release....


I was perhaps a bit too overbearing in my initial remark on Halloween.But yes, given the hype I found it a thoroughly average suburban horror/slasher with content far stretched out even for its brief running time. Some nice background music courtesy Carpenter, but I would any day watch his movie of *The Thing* or even the flawed *In The Mouth of Madness*, they had a good deal more imagination to them.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 15, 2010)

ravenus said:


> I was perhaps a bit too overbearing in my initial remark on Halloween.But yes, given the hype I found it a thoroughly average suburban horror/slasher with content far stretched out even for its brief running time. Some nice background music courtesy Carpenter, but I would any day watch his movie of *The Thing* or even the flawed *In The Mouth of Madness*, they had a good deal more imagination to them.


 
Yes, I quite like some of the score... the main theme, for instance, though quite simple, is a truly effective bit of mood-building. And yes, I think *The Thing* is a better film overall as well; *In the Mouth of Madness* is a seriously flawed film, but also more ambitious. And (though I know several disagree with me) I've always felt that *The Fog* was quite a good old-fashioned sort of ghost story. That one surprises me, in a way, because people recall it being rather gory, when there is very little gore or actual violence in it, and what there is is almost entirely off-screen; it is suggested, rather than shown. (Again, this refers to the original, not that dreadful remake, which I got dragged off to see to keep a lonely sister company. That took true brotherly devotion, as I wanted to set fire to the theatre less than five minutes in just so I wouldn't have to watch the rest of this travesty.....)


----------



## mrajan (Jul 20, 2010)

Well here are a few that i totally love:
Resident evil 1, 2 and 3
I am legend
30 days of night
Ring 1and 2
The grudge 1 and 2
House of wax
The exorcist
Saw 2
An American Haunting
Thirteen ghosts
House of 1000 Corpses
28 Days Later
28 weeks later
Final destination, etc...


----------



## tygersmovie (Jul 22, 2010)

Thirst
Dead Snow
Jennifer's Body
Baghead
Dead Girl
Let the Right One In
Hostel: Part II
Jack Brooks: Monster Slayer
Murder Party
Planet Terror
Sweeney Todd
All the Boys Love Mandy Lane
Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon
The Tripper
Feast


----------

